# Is this molly pregnant?



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

She's quite large and I *THINK* I can see some babies in her.. but I might just be imagining it because I want her to have babies  


The first one is from today, the second one is from about a a week and a half ago...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks like a platinum lyretail molly.....if it is i would say its not preg. It always has that belly


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

maybe just a little but if she is its not that much


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

If you got her from a petstore recently, or if she's with a male, she's probably pregnant


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Actually the first pic makes her look more pregnant than the second.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Livebearers always seem to be pregnant, I woulden't be suprised if yours is.
She kinda looks it


----------

